# New Presets for B2



## Den (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi
Just wanted to give link for the my latest presets for B2 reverb.
Free download.
Feedback appriciated.
Thanks


----------



## Resoded (Mar 27, 2013)

Great, looking forward to trying them out! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Den (Mar 27, 2013)

You are welcome.
By the way there is shootout between Bricasti, B2, and EpicVerb.

On this link you can hear the difference.
First post have same examples and the last post too.
Dry file is few posts before last one.


http://www.gearslutz.com/board/gear-sho ... cverb.html

B2 is very serious reverb.


----------



## windshore (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks Den! Always appreciate your work on these!


----------



## Den (Apr 2, 2013)

*Final Folder for B2*



windshore @ Wed Mar 27 said:


> thanks Den! Always appreciate your work on these!



You are welcome.


----------



## DynamicK (Apr 2, 2013)

Many thanks


----------



## Den (Apr 6, 2013)

This Hall is also very special.
I updated Main folder too, see second post before.
Fine tuned and ready! o/~


----------



## Walid F. (Apr 7, 2013)

frekkin fantastic shit. Thanks a lot, Denman.


----------



## mark812 (Apr 7, 2013)

Love your presets, Den. Please do some for Valhalla Vintage Verb!


----------



## Den (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks
@mark812
Sorry I don't have ValhallaVintageVerb. But I did it for ValhallaRoom. You will find my Den folder inside the factory presets. 

Cheers


----------



## mark812 (Apr 7, 2013)

Den @ Sun Apr 07 said:


> @mark812
> Sorry I don't have ValhallaVintageVerb. But I did it for ValhallaRoom. You will find my Den folder inside the factory presets.
> 
> Cheers



Too bad, it's an awesome reverb that would surely benefit from your great presets.


----------



## nostaller (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot for these !! Just to be shure - you have all those wonderful hardware reverbs at your fingertips and tried to emulate their hall preset settings with the new B2 plugin ?
What about the presets in the D Halls folder that do not contain "B2" or "LX" in the name upfront. Are those your personal self made B2 presets ?
What does "R" stand for in the name upfront ?

Also - not having read so much read about my newly bought b2 - why do you cross 20 to the second reverb engine which has the exact same setting like the first engine ? I would expect the second engine to have a different reverb "setting" in order to achieve a reverb sound with more variations ...

Thanks for the work,
nostaller


----------



## Den (Apr 10, 2013)

nostaller @ Tue Apr 09 said:


> Thanks a lot for these !! Just to be shure - you have all those wonderful hardware reverbs at your fingertips and tried to emulate their hall preset settings with the new B2 plugin ?
> What about the presets in the D Halls folder that do not contain "B2" or "LX" in the name upfront. Are those your personal self made B2 presets ?
> What does "R" stand for in the name upfront ?
> 
> ...




Everybody is welcome. Thanks for kind words & thoughts.
So I trying to create something nice for my DAW that can replace "Hardware".

Yes all presets for B2 are just the starting point.
You can edit presets however you like.
All the best.


----------



## inmusi (Jul 5, 2013)

I just picked up B2 reverb and am looking forward to using it!

I am curious though, are the presets that Den made already included in the program, or do you have to import them in?

Also, if you do have to import them in, how exactly do you do that?

thanks!


----------



## Den (Jul 6, 2013)

inmusi @ Fri Jul 05 said:


> I just picked up B2 reverb and am looking forward to using it!
> 
> I am curious though, are the presets that Den made already included in the program, or do you have to import them in?
> 
> ...



HI
Just unzip the file, and use "Import Package" from File menu upper on the right side.
That is all.


----------



## Den (Aug 14, 2013)

*New Version 1.2.0 B2*

Just saw this on the KVR.


OK, I've made the newest update available to try... 

B2 1.2.0 (b228). 

This version adds: 

1) Significant New Features 

2) Double Sized GUI 

3) Preliminary AAX support (64/32 Win/OSX) 

4) Some AVX Optimizations for up to 20% efficiency improvement on CPUs that have AVX support. 

5) All the new browser stuff that was already available but you may not have had it if you didn't bother with the previous manual install intermediate step 

6) Minor Bug fixes 


AAX in this version will only work for Pro Tools beta testers. It is not for general Pro Tools users quite yet. We have to complete one more task to accomplish that, which is what we are finalizing now. This is the last remaining task for this update cycle for all products. 

I will describe new features more thoroughly later. Short descriptions to follow. 

Existing customers: to obtain, follow ALL directions here closely please (there are full installers... it is easy ): 

http://www.2caudio.com/support/updates#_b2


----
Andrew Souter


----------



## Den (Aug 14, 2013)

B2 1.2.0 (b228). 

Significant New Features: 


1) Max Size is now 625 Meters. This is RIDICULOUSLY huge... (cool for FX and granular delay kind of things, and actually huge sizes just generally work well on synth pads too.) 

2) Max Mod Rate is now 16hertz. (cool for FX) Min Mod Rate is now 1/16 hertz (cool for slowly evolving spaces that don't produce noticeable detuning) 

3) Major changes to filters for EQ and Damping. 

a) All "II" filters have a second filter parameter. This is accessed by switching the I/II view switch that is next to the respective label. 

b) The second parameter is used to control a second characteristic of the filter. In most cases it controls filter Q (but not always). 

c) In the case of Cut and Shelf filters (most commonly used for regular reverb presets) the II parameter controls Q. Q range is customized to our own scale. It is bipolar from -100 to 100%. Exactly zero, or center, the default value gives a "maximally flat" "Butterworth" filter response. This is like the old "II" filters. It is also like -12dB/oct filters used in other products and synths. Negative values of Q give more gentle slopes. Q = -50% is equivalent to the old "Soft" filter modes. And we go even more gentle than that. Positive Q results in a resonant filter. There will be a resonant peak around the cutoff freq as you can see in the graph. At +100% this is fairly extreme. This is cool for special FX. Most traditional reverb presets will want to use -100 to 0% at least when used for Damping. Resonant filters inside feedback (i.e. used for Damp) will evolve into band-pass filters over time. 

d) There is Q now for Band Pass and Band Reject filters. If you use Band Pass with a very low Q )like -50 to -100, you will get a very wide band-pass filter. This can function like having BOTH a High Pass and a Low Pass at the same time. It is VERY convenient for Damping and EQ. Try II/Q of -75% or so, and then move I/cutoff around to effectively control how much HF loss vs how much LF loss there is... Quite useful! 

e) There are peaking EQ filters. the II parameter controls both the Q and the gain of the peak or dip. There are "T" variations of this. These are like the T self filters in B2 and Aether. In these cases you can consider the Freq display to be a % of decay time, instead of the actual magnitude response of the filter. There are three variations of each which control how Q changes compared to gain. 

f) There is an experimental "Pole II" filter. This can have very high resonance at some freqs for special FX making it function like a narrow band-pass, and it can also achieve slightly different decay curves compared to the other Hi cut/shelve filters. 

g) There are several All-Pass filters. The AP Int filter allows you to achieve non-integer delays and can tune the resonance of the reverb structure. This is useful when Size is VERY small for special resonant FX. 

There are AP M filters. These function like "Input Diffusion" found in various classic designs. AP M 1, provides one stage, 2 two, 4, four. These can give VERY dense responses, and really smooth out the Early reflections so that you do not hear any grainy-ness in the ERs if/when desired. You can think of it as replacing every single delay with a micro cluster of hundreds of more delays in a small period of time. For these filters the the I parameter controls the "size" of these clusters, and the II parameter controls their attack/decay response and general "thickness". 

h) There are two "Air filters" these provide both "input diffusion" and HF filtering. p I controls the HF damping. p II controls how much "input diffusion" there is. Both HF loss and "input diffusion" are scaled according to size, so that larger spaces have more HF loss and more "input diffusion". This can be used with feedback off also, so that you can get a series of discrete delay clusters that each one appears to be father off in the distance. (You could then cascade this into a second engine for even more imaginative spaces...) 

4) Some older filter types have been removed. These include the Soft filters. In these cases they are remapped to use the new II filters with the appropriate Q value set. There should not be any change to the sound of old presets. 

All of the changes to Damp and EQ filters really open up new universes of sound for you to explore with B2. At this point you are limited only by your own imagination and your willingness to put on your thinking cap a little to learn how things work in B2 (as it is not a traditional verb design, and we do things a little differently in it.) 

B2 does not have "a sound". Rather it is a platform to achieve anything from classic device sound to full ultra-modern, 2CAudio-only things. 

We realize it is a bit geeky. That is the nature of the design. It is a "spatial synthesizer" and it can be programmed however you see fit. Not everyone will be an expert at programming presets from scratch... (but was that ever true for any algo verbs in the past, or any modern complex synth??) 

B/c *of this we have just made 4 (FOUR!) new preset expansions, totaling over 800 new presets!! I made two, and Den made two. Den is known for his awesome preset skills from his work with Aether, and he spent an equally obsessive amount of time of these as well. My presets are broken into two packs: one focuses on standard use verbs, and other on creative effects--much like the Aether preset expansions. My expansions, are all purposefully designed to exploit and show off all the new features. *

Preset expansions will be available with the final/official update with full AAX support. We expect this at the end of the month or so. 

I will make some other demo presets to show off the new features also, and we can discuss how to get the most out of programming presets here as well at that time. 

I think some videos are definitely in order too...
----
Andrew Souter 
____________________________ 
2CAudio | www.2CAudio.com 
Galbanum | www.galbanum.com


----------



## studioj (Aug 14, 2013)

very cool! B2 is just such an incredible piece of software. I have 8 instances setup on a slave machine over VEP event input and I'm in heaven. 

Would you ever consider coding for a DSP platform? Its a hungry plug (understandably so) and would be cool to incorporate it into a more streamlined approach than the slave/VEP method. I wonder if waves Digigrid thing would be a possibility since it runs on an intel processor. I don't believe its even out yet though. 

anyway great work and thanks!


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Aug 15, 2013)

I just installed the update. Now cubase crashes every time I set an effect track with b2. And can´t open up any file where I use b2. It crashes immediately. So to open up any file I have to remove b2 from the plug in list.
I run windows 7 64 bit and cubase 6.0.7
Does anybody have an idea what´s going on there or did I missed something while updating ?
Just had an intense mixing session with several tracks and b2 was my go to reverb. So it´s a little catastrophe :-( 

thanks for help
Markus


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Aug 15, 2013)

I just installed the update. Now cubase crashes every time I set an effect track with b2. And can´t open up any file where I use b2. It crashes immediately. So to open up any file I have to remove b2 from the plug in list.
I run windows 7 64 bit and cubase 6.0.7
Does anybody have an idea what´s going on there or did I missed something while updating ?
Just had an intense mixing session with several tracks and b2 was my go to reverb. So it´s a little catastrophe :-( 

thanks for help
Markus


----------



## Ryan (Aug 15, 2013)

Markus Kohlprath: Exactly what happened to me. I had to roll it back to "1.1.0b 171" to make it work again. 

So, as I bought this plug-in today I'm not so satisfied. On my first load writing in my serial it all crashed!! fucking shait.. But anyway, I love the reverb. 

Hope they someday will make it more stable then it is now.


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 15, 2013)

B2 1.2.0 (b228). ???
What a complete waste of time trying that was!
So added to the fact B2 couldn't be seen in WaveLab 8 the latest beta just crashes when tried in Cubase 7
What's happening to this reverb development I've supported since 0.9 Aether ?????


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Aug 15, 2013)

They helped me to fix the crashing in cubase yesterday. It was immediate support which I appreciate!
Maybe in the future there should be some warning about that or better beta testing since my setup is very common.
Anyway it proofs a rule that an experienced mixing engineer told me. Never update during important working sessions. Still true these times.

cheers
Markus


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Aug 15, 2013)

They helped me to fix the crashing in cubase yesterday. It was immediate support which I appreciate!
Maybe in the future there should be some warning about that or better beta testing since my setup is very common.
Anyway it proofs a rule that an experienced mixing engineer told me. Never update during important working sessions. Still true these times.

cheers
Markus


----------



## Den (Aug 16, 2013)

OSX AU very stable here on 10.6.8


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 16, 2013)

Markus, Den, I'm happy for you but!
Trying again this morning to make this update work has ended up having me remove all the 2CAudio products from my drive. Not only did B2 crash but when then trying Aether it crashed as well.
Admirable as it is that so much effort has been put into getting the product working in other OS, these past years of no problems on PC seem to have gone.
Developer support?
I download the update, I click the right buttons, it removes what needs removing, it replaces what needs replacing. simple.


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 16, 2013)

Okay,
I can't go shouting my mouth off about a developers product unless I update my experiences following taking sometime to get a sort of fix.
I removed all 2CAudio products. Started loading them again Breeze first checked it out in Cubase and WaveLab fine. Next Aether worked in both. B2 went for the beta version first.........no go no way. uninstalled and loaded previous version everything seems fine.
Exhale..........................


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Aug 16, 2013)

Well the current beta of B2 is much more "beta" than the previous builds it seems. New features and from reports fairly unstable for many users. Definitely not wise to update during important work.

I'm following the progress carefully as I've been on the fence a while about buying B2 but it's constantly in development right now so I'm waiting until there is an official release of the new version.


----------



## Den (Aug 16, 2013)

rayinstirling @ Fri Aug 16 said:


> Markus, Den, I'm happy for you but!
> Trying again this morning to make this update work has ended up having me remove all the 2CAudio products from my drive. Not only did B2 crash but when then trying Aether it crashed as well.
> Admirable as it is that so much effort has been put into getting the product working in other OS, these past years of no problems on PC seem to have gone.
> Developer support?
> I download the update, I click the right buttons, it removes what needs removing, it replaces what needs replacing. simple.



It looks you using PC version Vst?
There was problems with first posted installers and after that 2CAudio updated installers again.
There was some folder root change from the version 1.0 and 1.1.0.
when you update from existing B2 older version.
The best way is to wright an email to: [email protected] for your own setup and problem. They will help you.

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic ... &start=870


----------



## Den (Aug 19, 2013)

I just found this message on KVR.

Ok, we seem to have fixed crashing issues on AVX-capable CPUs. (It seems we used an AVX2 instruction in the AVX code, so we were trying to use an instruction that does not exist on some CPUs--hence the crash.) 

If you had crashes, please re-download and re-run the installer. Please confirm all is well, if it is... 

http://www.2caudio.com/support/updates#_b2
----
Andrew Souter 
____________________________ 
2CAudio | www.2CAudio.com 
Galbanum | www.galbanum.com


----------



## Ryan (Aug 19, 2013)

Works like a charm!! Thanks..


----------



## Den (Aug 22, 2013)

OK Here is another update I found this on KVR.



New build: 

B2 1.2.0b 230 


Changes: 

1) AAX is now properly signed. PT 10/11 Win/OSX 32/64. Check it out! Hit it hard, and tell us what you find. 

2) Sneaky little persistent bug that could (rarely) cause crashes when changing presets in rapid fire, smashed/eradicated/obliterated. (Please don't prove us wrong... actually please DO prove us wrong if you can so we can attack it some more if needed. ) 

Same procedure: 

http://www.2caudio.com/support/updates#_b2
----
Andrew Souter 
____________________________ 
2CAudio | www.2CAudio.com 
Galbanum | www.galbanum.com


----------



## Den (Sep 9, 2013)

*New versions*

I just found this:
Quote/
New B2. New builds for all three: 

B2 1.2.0 b234 
Aether 1.6.0 b133 
Breeze 1.2.0 b130 

Install Instructions: 

http://www.2caudio.com/support/updates#_b2 
http://www.2caudio.com/support/updates#_aether 
http://www.2caudio.com/support/updates#_breeze 


Fixes all known issues for VST and AU. 
Fixes AAX Bypass issue. 

These may be the final versions. Please give them a try and let us know if you find any last minute issues. 

(If you like, you can simply re-download from your previous update order if you still have remaining downloads instead of placing a new update order.)
----
Andrew Souter 
____________________________ 
2CAudio | www.2CAudio.com 
Galbanum | www.galbanum.com


----------

